# Static electric shock from DC



## johnnyb (Dec 22, 2010)

I recently purchased HF 2HP DC model (thanks to SteveEl's post) and got it all hooked up to my table saw and router table. HF DC works great! :thumbsup:

But I do have 1 quick question...

I've noticed few static electric shock when my foot touched the DC hose when turning off the DC. I've also noticed saw dust that wasn't collected by DC (fell to the floor from the front of the saw blade) was sticking to the DC hose connected to the TS. How can I get rid of this static shock??? I'm still learning about DC and read some information about using a copper wire to ground the hose. Is this the best solution?

BTW, the TS, DC, and the router is all hooked up to the subpanel which was installed in the garage.

JB


----------



## H. A. S. (Sep 23, 2010)

Air flowing through plastic can really kick up the shocks, it's been discussed here. Just search under DC install.


----------



## Mr Mac (May 31, 2010)

Yes sir, they will bite you! A ground wire is a good thing to keep the static electricity from building up.

The best way (IMHO) is to add bare wire (#6 copper) grounding from all woodworking machines, through the inside of the dust pipe and to the grounded chassis of the dust collector. The circuit is completed through the ground pin of the outlet powering the system. This provides a path for the static electricity to travel safely and harmlessly to the earth. You can also add a grounding clamp to attach to the machine for the portable units.

Hope that helps.

Mac


----------



## Julian the woodnut (Nov 5, 2008)

A quick fix is to just wrap a bare copper wire around the pipe coming out of the machine a couple of times and attach it back to the machine. This is what I do and it works great.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Agreed*



Julian the woodnut said:


> A quick fix is to just wrap a bare copper wire around the pipe coming out of the machine a couple of times and attach it back to the machine. This is what I do and it works great.


I also wired it to the metal separator that's in between the bags and ran the wire down to the dust collector impeller/motor housing. That 6" hose is not electrically connected to either the separator or the impeller, so a bare copper wire is all I needed. The static shocks were impressive, to say the least.  bill


----------



## johnnyb (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanx for all the ideas guys. Bill, yeah... Static shock I got was impressive. I almost jumped. Totally unexpected.

JB


----------



## dwendt1978 (Mar 13, 2010)

The quickest fix is just don't touch the hose! Lol. Sorry I just had to.


----------



## johnnyb (Dec 22, 2010)

LOL. Hehe...


----------

